# Suche elektro Homepage/Firma mit Homepage



## Eisbaer (18. Oktober 2004)

Zu aller erst, ja ich weis das dies nicht das richtige Forum dafür ist aber vieleicht kann der ein oder andere ja doch helfen. Ich fang einfach mal an:

Ich suche ein HP von einer Eletro Firma oder sonst einer die Türen herrstellt, und zwar Türen die elektrisch/Hydraulisch (oder sonst wie) aufgehen und zu gehen am besten seitlich einziehen (so ähnlich wie die in Star Trek oder sonst. Science fiction Filmen) oder besseres bsp. ihr kennt doch in den Modernen Zügen der Bahn diese Türen wo in der mitte ein Knopf ist wo man drauf drückt und die Tür öffnet sich. Ich suche einen Herrsteller solcher Türen für den Hausgebrauch. Über antworten würde ich mich freuen.

besten dank


----------



## schwarzfahrer (25. Oktober 2004)

Ich denke mal da bist du bei Google besser dran. 

Interessehalber habe ich nach ein paar Stichworten wie "automatische Schiebetür" u.A. gesucht und massenhaft Seiten gefunden. Hersteller, Dienstleister und und und...


----------



## Skinner (25. Oktober 2004)

http://www.ife-doors.com/

Ist eine große Industriefirma. Die machen U-Bahntüren und etlichen Anderen schmarn


----------

